# 97140 and E&M code?



## sunshinegirl (Jun 14, 2011)

Would it be appropriate for an OT to bill a 99213 in addition to a 97140 if she spent time face to face with the patient and patient's parents in addition to doing OT activities with the patient? 
I am very new to OT billing and could use some assistance!


----------



## Lamon Willis (Jun 14, 2011)

*OT Billing*

Who is providing the OT service?  A physician or a occupational therapist?  Usually E&M office visit codes are not utilized in conjunction with therapy services as the service inherently have evaluation within them.

Provide more details and I'll do my best to response to this.


----------



## sunshinegirl (Jun 14, 2011)

*ot*

Thank you for any help you can give me. The occupational therapist is performing the services. She says she performed a 97110, 97140 and 97533. She did not document any clear division of each...it's just a few lines for all.
Are there specific documentation requirements?
I cannot thank you enough!


----------

